# A Challenger



## K9Kirk (Sep 27, 2021)

These Reddish Egrets are non breeding adult dark morphs. I spotted them at Ft. De Soto yesterday. Some of the shots could've been sharper. Hopefully, future shots will be now that I have my tripod.

1   I love the feathers on their necks, they're long like a horses mane.




2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 27, 2021)

Very good set......


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 27, 2021)

Very nice set! Too bad about the feet in #2 and #3. Nice comp, lighting, and colors!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 27, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good set......


Thanks, Jeff.



jeffashman said:


> Very nice set! Too bad about the feet in #2 and #3. Nice comp, lighting, and colors!


Thanks, Jeff. Yeah, that other bird rushed in and I jerked the camera up in an attempt to focus on it but was unsuccessful and chopped off the other birds feet in the process. 😜 Here's the bird just seconds before the other rushed in from behind.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

Interesting birds and good takes of them my 朋友 (that's Chinese you know😁).


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Interesting birds and good takes of them my 朋友 (that's Chinese you know😁).


Thank you kindly. Wow, your first word in Chinese, I'm impressed.... say something else.  🏆


----------



## PJM (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice set showing behavior.  I never even knew that morph existed.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Thank you kindly. Wow, your first word in Chinese, I'm impressed.... say something else.  🏆


我爱你


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> 我爱你


Potty mouth!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice set showing behavior.  I never even knew that morph existed.


Thanks, Pete. Glad you got to see them behaving that way and learning a little more about them.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Potty mouth!


No I'm not.  It's a very complimentary comment actually.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> No I'm not.  It's a very complimentary comment actually.


I have no idea what it means but thanks.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 3, 2021)

I love this set- OK a few could be sharper but what an amazing looking bird and well caught 



Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 3, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I love this set- OK a few could be sharper but what an amazing looking bird and well caught
> 
> 
> 
> Les


Thank you very much! I love these birds, can't wait to capture them again.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I have no idea what it means but thanks.


The Chinese was not a nasty sweary thing.  It was a compliment.


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice set.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Potty mouth!


It means 友人...


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The Chinese was not a nasty sweary thing.  It was a compliment.


I don't doubt it, I was just ribbing ya.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 4, 2021)

Overall nice set.  I like #1  the best.   #2 is 2nd and would have first if a little more in focus.


----------

